# IUI Girls TTC Part 178



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## fizzysoul (Nov 15, 2007)

HI, I am new to this thread. I was just after some advice really.

We are having treatment in Denmark and have just had our first treatment cancelled as I had what the clinic described as a lively responce- 16 follicles! I am really gutted as finally felt we were achieving something.  
I have some questions and was just interested in other peoples experiences. I have read up on the internet and I think I was started on too high a dose. I took 100mg clomid D3-7 and then injected 50units puregon D8-10. My scan on D11 showed 16 follicles. I have PCOS and have read that you should start on 50mg clomid, which is what the clinic plans to do next month. Im worried that this won't be enough of a reduction and am finding it really hard to think that next month might be cancelled also.

Also on my scan they found a polyp which was only 9mm x 4mm but is right on the fundus. My clinic have said that it is small and not to worry that they will continue with the IUI anyway. What are other peoples experiences with this, should I wait and have it removed? The more I read up on things the more I worry. I feel like just as we make some positive steps something else comes up to hinder things.
X


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome fizzysoul, sorry can't help with the questions but I am sure somebody will have some answers for you on here


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies.....happy lunch time 

Hello Fizzysoul...not sure if I can offer you any advice?  I am unexplained and this is my first IUI.  My clinic have started me on Suprecur daily at 0.3ml and then 50iu of puregon every other day.  I have to go back on friday for my second scan to see how it is going.  I hope that your next treatmet cycle goes better for you & you get a good result.

Faithfullyhoping - I started my treatment on friday...I am CD7 now & go for my next scan on friday.

Kittenpaws - glad you got your wisdom teeth sorted out.  I had mine done when I was about 18 and all 4 were taken out at the same time...at least if it is on the friday you will have all weekend to recover.

Zoie - good news on the scan....good luck for the  

Leicesterlou.....fingerscrossed for you for Thursday.

Everyone else...hope you are having a good day    

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome fizzy soul. Im sorry to hear you had to abondon your cycle, and i really hope this next one works out. I cant really help dont know much about it? I was told i had little polyps but they are nothing to worry about. 

Goodluck amanda with your scan       thanks, its only one so shouldnt be too bad just want it over before tx starts.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

by the way does anyone know when the new desperate housewives starts i heard it was today?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey KP sorry don't know, can;t you google it?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i did but all this poop came up on the screen! i can find the right place to look


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

What series is the new one and I will have a root round for you honey


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have found this http://www.tvguide.co.uk/titlesearch.asp?title=desperate%20housewives but I don't watch it so don't know what series it is upto etc


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i think its season 4?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I think that what I have found is series 3 so can't help sorry


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

its just confusing cos it doesnt give accurate details of episode 1 for this season, when it starts? arrrgh


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Why not sign up to the fansite http://www.desperatehousewivesonline.co.uk/ although just found this and it looks like its been postponed...


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oooooohhhhh your the best  

I heard about that strike! ok so its been postponed, cool.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No worries, I bet if you sign up to the site it will send an email when any news


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Eva Longoria was on Jon Ross on Friday and said they had stopped filming cos of the strike and they hadn't filmed for 3 months 

Can't wait either

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oh yeah, i saw that!! Der  thanks guys


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You're not  !!!

When AF due KP?  Maybe we will cycle together


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oh leech its closing in on me. Day 32 is 10th Feb so day 1 is 11th feb!!! If the   is on time!! 

What about you? Whens you expected date to begin? 

Q- my clinic doesnt do baseline scans. Is that normal?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Day 27 for me today so Af is expected 2nd Feb - knowing my luck she will be about three weeks late!!!

I had a scan at first iui as I had prev been on clomid - they said it was just to check for cysts so not sure whether it was baseline or not (not up on the lingo) and all they said that was I was cyst free - I won't get another one before they prescribe again just on day 8-10 to check for follicles 

Not much help - I'm useless sorry xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol, no thats good! I had a scan 3 weeks or so back and they did all sort so im ready to rock then. Lol, they do scans from the day after i start injecting. I think day 6-7 i cant remember. I am going to have a brief from the nurse next week. 
You will be a week ahead of me!


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone 
I don't think I'll wait until Friday, but will test on Tursday. Am scared of getting a BFN, but Thursday is a better day workwise...

*fizzy soul*, welcome  I have PCO and I was given 50 of clomids to begin with (before we started IUI treatments) and I didn't ovulate, with 100 I didn't ovulate the first time, but did the 2nd or 3rd time (can't remember). For the IUI treatment, I was given 50 of Puregon from day 5 onwards, but then on day 12 the dosage was upped to 75 as nothing happened. Then on day 16, there was one 18mm follicle. They told me that they usually start with a low dosage as they can never be sure how someone with PCO reacts to the drugs. They also said that you need to wait one whole cycle before starting the drugs again.


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi girls,

I've been having problems getting on line over the last few days, but luckily I did manage to read the very good advise from Amanda, Lou and Spooks about not testing early which meant I held out and didn't buy a pregnancy test last Thursday... 
...so I was supposed to be testing tomorrow (day 15) but late last night   arrived. I was surprised at how surprised I was (given that exactly the same thing happened last time!) but I really had my hopes up and was thinking about testing not AF  Thank goodness for your sane advice, if I'd tested early it would've really prolonged the disappointment...

Dh took it much better than me and has been brilliant, we'll keep on trying, a third go at unmedicated and then review at the clinic.

Lou and Suzanne - I'm sending you absolutely massive          wishes for testing on Thursday. Really thinking about you both.

 to all of you

Holly xxx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Holly Berry

Sorry to hear that your tx didn't wotk..i hope it's third time lucky for you..I'm due to start my first unmedicated cycle of iui next month...

KP we will be quited close dates wise..AF is due on 14th feb (how romantic for valentines day) so there is only a few days between us

Susanna good luck for testing on thursday sending you lots of    

hello and welcome Fizzy soul. wishing you lots of lluck with your tx

take care all and have a good evening

zarzar


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
i dont have baseline scans either  
i start injecting on day 2 and have my first scan on day 7
i have had a cyst before when i started clomid but my dr carrys on with tx as e says the tx will disperse it 
since ive had iui i have had no cysts so thats good


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hollyberry - sorry about AF arriving, I thought mine was arriving last night as had pains but no sign yet take care honey and remember we are all here for support  

Susanna - I know what you mean I am dreading testing tomorrow, can't believe it is here already and want to know but now scared of that BFN, this time tomorrow will know what the future holds  

Morning all you IUI girls, how are we this fine Wednesday morning?  I got some good news yesterday my boss took me out for lunch (indian my favourite) and gave me a payrise, lovely surprise just hope all my luck hasn't gone  , god just read that back sounds very ungrateful doesn't it


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Hollyberry i am so sorry that your tx didnt work this time. Dont give up, and remember the iui girls are here if you need us.  

Susanna & Lou- IM soooo nervous for you both, well thats helpful. LOL. Im wishing you both  a  

Me, well im alright at work. Half the office is off sick and so here i am. Alone in my office. Yay me, more chatting time. LOL. Im fine otherwise just waiting for AF, its stupid really somewhere at the back of my mind i imagine what if i get pg this month naturally! Why doesnt that stupid thought go away even after 5 damn years!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey KP, I think that thought never leaves your mind, there is always a part of us that thinks maybe, just maybe this might be our time and then the   arrives, I used to try not to keep track of it hoping I would be shocked but you can never forget....

Good that you have more time to chat today!!!  I am off to Lincoln to take a Business Editor out for lunch bit of a PR thing to try and get more press....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Hope you all well 

Hollyberry so sorry about your news - we are here for you 

Susanna and Lou good luck for tomorrow - I'm as nervous as KP for you so we are no help at all are we (sorry ladies)

KP that thought never goes away - I'm the same every month - the amount of hpt tests i go through prob could have bought a house!!

Lou well done on the payrise and have a great lunch in Lincoln 

Me still waiting for AF - should be here by the weekend

Good luck to everyone else I've forgotten got a memory like a sieve 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey leech & KP here is a little AF dance for your guys:


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh yeah! Lou congrats on the payrise    I wish i got a payrise! Lol. In the NHS it moves at snail pace 50p every 6 years!  

Thanks guys, i know what you mean. I stopped buying HPT about 3 yrs ago. Although a few months ago i thought i was pg and bout 2, used one and the other is now hidden from me. Because if i know its there during tx i will use it before test day!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks KP how are the teeth today?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Tooth. Only one thank goodness. Yeah its okay. Still very ache-y. 

My boss just came in. Oh god she is a nightmare! Told her we have few staff sick, rolled her eyes n walked out with a "huff" 

BITE ME!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just ignore her...  Just writing my last diary entry before testing.....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Have any of you girls seen lord of the rings at the theatre? Thinking of taking DH as belated bday pressie. ?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No sorry x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I read your diary - Goodluck sweety   i hope this happens for you x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks KP, you have helped me no end and I hope I can be at least half as supportive when your rollercoaster starts


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning ladies

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow Lou and Susanna...I'm so nervous for you both  

I'm feeling a bit down today..I just feel like this treatment is never going to happen..Time seems to be dragging so slowly..DH is feeling like i think life with him is rubbish because all i can think is how much i want this to work and not about all the other good stuff that we can do.. 

Went to toys r us yesterday with DD to get birthday pressies and all i wanted to do was look at all the baby stuff, deciding which pushchair we will have etc..I can't seem to think about anything else. 

anyway rant over..Hope everyone else is feeling ok

zar


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Zar Zar, Sorry your feeling down. We all know what thats like, i said to DH on Saturday i hope at the end of the year we can go down this aisle (babys one at sainsburys)..... I hate walking past baby shops  
We are def going to be cycle buddies, we may even be around the same time because i have a long cycle, if yours is short the days may meet! Its not too long now, just think of this as relaxing time before we all get pg         i hope  after that we will all be crying for sleep!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Zarzar, KP is right try to relax honey.  My DH asked me when we started 'if it odesn't work are you going to leave me?' I don't think we realise how much it actually affects them sometimes


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my god Lou - same! I was like are you stupid to DH!! lol. Its a very stressful time for both but sometimes as human beings we look at what we dont have rather than what we do have. (remind me of this post when i next have a rant). 
I think that alot of us are blessed with many things- wealth, happy marriages, health and great family/friends. All of which i can admit i take for granted. 
But sometimes it helps to ground you. 
Try and think of all the positives in life. From a therapy aspect, even keep a diary. Every time i am down i write 5 things i am grateful for, you will be suprised at how it makes you feel. I actually looked back on it and i saw an entry that said i am grateful for food. (suprise suprise lol) but its true. Imagine the people who dont even have food to feed their children in developing countries. 

Have i depressed you all enough, im trying to be helpful readin this it may not work. Lol, just know you all will be okay whatever happens you are amazing women who lead fulfilled lives already. A baby will be an addition to this x x x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm guilty of thinking this just revolves around me - I forget what affect it must be having on dp - when we were having our initial tests he thought I would leave him if they found a problem with him and I thought he would leave me if they found a problem with me!!!  Silly i know but we have both reassured each other that we love each other and are in for the long haul - a baby would be great but we have a great life as well - i can lose sight of that tho but its just this tx that sends me scatty sometimes.

Zarzar sorry you feeling down - it won't be long now 

I myself am also guilty of the baby shop/aisle dreams  (I'm admitting a lot today!!) I look at nursery furniture, maternity outfits - no wonder I get myself depressed

Lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well done girls the priest will be along shortly to forgive your sins!!!

Seriously though sometimes it's good to think about the basics.  I'm off to Lincoln now so enjoy your day and I may log back on if I get home at a reasonable time, going to Ask for lunch so having some nice pasta of some sort!!!

Love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

ooh you luck thing i love ASK.  have a good one 

xxx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone..Thanks for your advice..I know i take a lot for granted too. I think i'll try writing these things down..Thanks KP  

I'm feeling a bit better..got of my backside and being doing some stuff around the house to keep myself busy...I knew what i was getting myself into when i got with DH so there is no way i would leave him if it didn't work and I hope he knows that..

I'm just going to concentrate on the positives now and defo use this time to relax  

Have a good lunch Lou 

Thanks again  

Zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's it PMA girls see you later


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Bye lou   love ask, yummy enjoy!


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi i am new to this site and thought i would introduce myself. My DH and I are 29 and been ttc for 3 years. I have PCOS and DH has been tested and all fine there. We have tried Clomid and a year ago i had ovarian drilling which made me ovulate but still didnt get pregnant. 

We saw our consultant on Monday and she has suggested we now try 3 cycles of IUI before trying IVF. We see the new consultant on Feb 11th when they will explain everything and work out my cycle to start injections and scans etc.

I will probably have a million questions to ask you all between now and then as i really dont know much about it all !!

Look forward to chatting to you all


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Lour - welcome to our thread - we talk lots especially about food!!

Ask away for any questions - i prob won't be able to answer them but everyone else will be able to 

Lots of luck 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Lour - ask away! we are all here to help if we can.  

Goodluck with your appointment, we know sometimes the waiting can be awful but hopefully not long now. Gdluck


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Talking of food, thinking what to have for lunch and dinner. Took out chops for dinner but feel like fish mmm grilled salmon! Yummo 

Might get some fresh fish at lunchtime.

For lunch i think it'l be soup...


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

brie and cranberry pannini for me again today - bit addicted!!!

not sure about tea - dp working so prob something out of freezer


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya! I'm really down today. Am sure will get a BFN tomorrow or that AF will start soon. I also just found out that I failed an exam which means that I can't apply for a few jobs that I really wanted to apply for


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks i was really nervous about posting but feel much better now!!

Talking about food is good for me one of my favourite things too!

I was just wanting to ask about the injections. Do they hurt I know this sounds silly and im not bothered by needles but just want to know what im letting myself in for. 

Also we have started taking Vitamins, me selenium with vit E and Folic Acid and DH selenium and CoEnzyme Q10 can you recommend any others?

Sorry told you i would ask loads of questions my head is all over the place at the moment with not knowing anything.


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*lour*, the injections don't really hurt. Once or twice it hurt a bit, but normally it doesn't (I used an injection pen for the Puregon). The Pregnyl jot hurt a bit, since the needle was thicker. It didn't hurt much, but the area around it was sensitive for a while afterwards...


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've not been on injections yet - i've been on clomid tablets 

I take pregnacare which was recommended by clinic - dp takes multivitamin and a zinc tablet


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks feeling better about injections already.

Susana good luck for a BFP tomorrow


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well.

Welcome Lour...I was nervous about the jabs but once you get the first one over with it is no problem...I am getting it down to a fine art now.  Just try and take your time and do not attempt in a rush.  Keep calm and you will be ok.

Zarzar....I know the wait must seem forever but it will soon be over.  I hope you feel better soon  .

Susanna....good luck for tomorrow, I hope you get your BFP.

 to everyone else who I have missed, wherever you are in your cycle/treatment.

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Susanna try to keep as positive as possible, you just dont know  we are all thinking of you. 

Leech- you and your brie and cranberry! Lol, sounds yum tho 

Im worried about injections too, q- which may be stupid but where do you inject?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Susanna dont worry just resit the exam. I have been there and i know how tuff it is. Also have you tried the special consideration/ circumstances route?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Susanna thinking of you honey - exams and tx must be a nightmare 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I wanted to ask, when they do the transfer do they use any type of thing apart from the thin catheter? Do they use a tenaculum like in a pap smear to open the cervix?


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Gang !

KP - Yes a tenaculum thingy ... its always cold !!  

I just got back from clinic ... I'm being basted tomorrow   I have 2 big follies 17 and 19 mm and a few at around 10 mm which won't matter I guess .. So pleased that my response to the Puregon has been better this time ...

Sometime I feel that the whole baby making process is SO delicate it's a wonder anyone EVER gets pregnant!!

Best of luck to Lou and Susanna tomorrow ... thinking of you  

Zoie - Good luck with the   xx

Big   to everyone else and welcome to the newbies  

Will tune in later ....

TLZ xx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

How exciting TLZ - lorra lorra luck from Liverpool honey   

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi TLZ,

Ohh goodluck for tomorow ^ fairydust^. 

Someone told me they only use it if they need to and only use the catheter with the  , im a bit of a chicken little   

I know im a woos but i hate pap smears so much i can NEVER relax and they tell me thats why it hurts more! 

Has anyone used letrozol tablets or merinol injections?  Thats what i will be using.


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi KP

I can't lie to you ... it is a bit like a smear test ... sorry   
BUT .. once the metal thingy is in place (you've got to cough for some reason !!  ) I didn't even feel the catheter .. all over in a flash !

You'll be fine   

TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

As lou tells me- remember what its for right?


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Absolutley !  

...... I'm sure it'll all be far more gruesome when we actually come to give birth ...     hahaha!!!!

TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oh dear i havent thought that far ahead. I have to stop being a woos. 

I just counted 11 days till AF           

i think that was the AF dance.

Im so bored at work today, i should seriously do some work but dont have the concentration power today.


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Come on AF for KP !!!

(hope that helps!)

TLZ x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! lol.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

Thanks Amanda..i'm feeling better now..just seem to have no energy though and i feel like being a complete slob

TLZ good luck for basting tomorrow    

Susanna sorry you failed your exam..you have got a good excuse though, you have enough on your mind at the moment..rry not to worry about it and hopefully you will pass next time. Good luck for testing tomorrow  

KP 15 days and counting til AF for me. I'm having an unmediated cycle so i don't know if that means things will move a bit slower for me... I shall have to wait and see

Hi everyone else  

Zarzar


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Kittenpaws....I inject in to my thigh....not sure if I could manage my tummy and would not be able to see if I did it in my bum   With my leg I manage just fine!

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys im gonna be fine im sure, millions have done it before. Just a little anxious i guess. 



at work listening to ABBA on the radio


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
tlz goodluck for tomorrow  you will be a day ahead of me
im getting basted at 5pm on friday as i had a scan today and i have a size 16 on the left and a 13.2 on my right so by friday they will be bigger and ready  im dreading the 5am tomorrow for my pregnyll jab   
will be great to cycle with you tlz 
when i had my last bast i diddnt have to cough  i had to push down on my tummy low down and then when he has put it in you let go and its like a suction thing i think


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow Lou, susanna and tlz

bye to everyone - have a good evening

xxx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Thanks everyone for your support*


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Haven't been on the site for a while, had first IUI before Xmas and found out BFN on my works Xmas do! Second time round now and back for another scan tomorrow. Have 2 follies (1 each side) and they just need to grow a bit more as they were 14 each yesterday. Have had 4 times as many drugs as last time. DH is getting to be a bit of an expert with the injections! Think I will be basted Fri or Sat the way things are going. On day 16 of cylcle and my normal cyles are 32 days. Was so gutted didn't work last time have prepared myself for the worst this time. On a more positive side only had 1 follie last time. Fingers crossed for us all. 
TLZ and Zoie I remember your threads from December - looks like we are at a similar stage. Good luck to everyone. Lili x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi there Lili  

I remember you from the pre-xmas IUI rush - how are you ?

Does indeed look like you , me and Zoie are at a similar stage, really hope we all get a BFP this time  

I know hard it was over xmas to get a BFN   Good to see you've bounced back for a second go  

Have your drugs changed this time, mine did, from Menopur to Puregon and I got 2 follies too! Yay!!

Hope we get to chat over our 2WW's  

TLZ xx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for a ME ME ME post, but I'm getting really stressed. I keep on trying to interpret all things that have been going on, but since I don't usually ovulate or get my period without some sort of treatment, I don't know how to interpret things. It seems that anything can mean either being pregnant or AF starting. My (.)(.) have been sore for almost 2 weeks now, so I can't really interpret that, but they are still sore. I have had dizzy spells when I stand up (haven't had those in a long, long time...). Have had strange feelings in the lower part of my tummy and so on. All of these could be signs of either right? I don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight! I did buy a pregnancy test already today and it's waiting for tomorrow morning. How have you others coped with the anxiety?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Susanna - I know what you mean, the way I have coped is to think if you had conceived naturally you wouldn't know you were pregnant until either you missed AF or started morning sickness or some other major symptom, try to rest tonight honey and will catch up with you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Tested this morning and it's a faint BFP! I can't really believe it yet, so no huge smileys yet


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well its a   for me I am ok feel more angry than sad oh well looks like a boozy weekend on blackpool for me and then try again in March/April time but that will be with egg share and ICSI so although I will be on other boards will still be in contact with all you IUI chicks.

Best of luck to you all and congrats on your BFP Susanna


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Lou .....  

Am thinking of you ... be kind to yourself over the next few days, have a blow out this weekend and remember we are all rooting for you for next time ok  

Susanna - OMG ... a line is a line as they say! Congrats! You must be suprised and thrilled all at the same time !  

See you all a bit later .... I'm basting at 11am!!

TLZ xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Lou...Wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle of treatment..Try and have a good weekend in Blackpool  

Susanna Congrats on your BFP thats fantastic..take it easy and have a happy and healthy 9 months  

Good luck TLZ with basting today  

zarzar


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Leicesterlou*, I'm so sorry to hear that  Have a good trip tp Blackpool and try to enjoy yourself 
*TLZ*, Thanks  And good luck with basting 
*zarzar*, Thanks


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations Susanna....fingers crossed for you.

Leicesterlou...sorry about your BFN...have a great weekend & pamper yourself.

TLZ....good luck with the basting.

Have a nice day everyone.

Amanda


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news Lou xxxxx   

Susanna many congrats and well done 

TLZ good luck for basting 


Hello and good luck to all 

xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Susuanna - wish you all the best with everything. You must be thrilled! Goodluck... and enjoy x

Lou im thinking of you. Enjoy this weekend  

TLZ - goodluck for today    

Love KP


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

*Some love here today x x x*


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So what's everyone got planned for lunch?  I think I am having jacket potato with chilli and cheese


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Well ive been sitting here counting the minutes till 12, i am so craving a toasted cheese and tomato panini with a cappucino + vanilla syrup shot. Followed by a white chocolate and macadamia biscuit.    Yes im a a baby elephant, but as AF is nearing i get a very bad sweet tooth!   Lol x

I was gonna go baked potato, but as you all know i have eaten them ALOT lately and im potatoe-d out!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmm thats sounds nice KP, enjoy honey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know - im so hungry now! 

Very quiet here today, i guess people are working at work, unlike some of us


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've just had a starbucks decaf latte (skinny of course) and a cinnamon swirl (not skinny!)- delicious!!!

Supposed to be meeting a friend for lunch but the westher is really bad up here so might give it a miss - might give lunch a miss as well as feeling rather full up!!!

Def not going to SW tonight!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmm cinamon my favourite, I had meatballs and pasta yesterday and then honeycomb cheesecake at Ask it was the best pudding I have ever had!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh cinammon swirl. Mmmmm .

The weather is awful in London too, very windy and gloomy. The kind of day i wish i was in bed watching tv or reading a great book. Which reminds me want to go on amazon n order me a book.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

meatballs and pasta was my fave at ASK when i was a meat eater  - yum yum 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

My favourite at ask is the damn chocolate cake! Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh yes I forget Leech that you are now veggie honey....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I do love ask - its gorgeous - even the veg pasta is lovely - haven't been for a while tho so maybe a visit is in order!!

I've got to get back on this sw lark - i can feel the weight creeping back on - too much Brie and cranberry - you will be pleased to hear I'm sick to death of it now so I won't be having any more!!


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless so what you got today then Leech.

Update from me - just rang the clinic got a follow-up appt with the nurse on Tuesday at 12.30pm for tests for egg sharing then I will have to have counselling and then if all ok will arrange the ICSI.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats great news - a lot quicker than you thought honey - is the clinic reopen now

No lunch for me today stuffed full of starbucks!!!

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh lou thats great news   bless you x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - No it is open but as they are having re-furb they can't do tx as they can't guarantee when the lab is open or not to do the scientific stuff!!!  All a bit strange really will see what it's like Tuesday hey...

Leech - How are you going with your tx still waiting for AF?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Leech when is AF due?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

ooh going to get lunch now! Mm mmmm


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Me too, enjoy and catch up later IUI chicks


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

day 30 today so should be any day now - want to have a good chat with clinic when I next go as really concerned i couldn't detect or i never got a surge - will see what they say 

have a good lunch ladies 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Come on AF here is a dance for you       good idea about asking why you didn't pick up your surge.

KP - your AF is due soon isn't it?

Girls - if one is a little late and the other early you could travel the tx journey together, how exciting


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

My AF is due 9-10th Feb! Oooh not long now. That would be fab doing it together, are you medicated or natural cycle Leech? I can feel the beginings of AF.

Ate my lunch, was alright.  Ate jacket potato cos there was no paninis left only meat ones GGGRRRR!!!!!!!

having my coffee now. 

Just rang my MIL she was very short with me. I hate the way they are. Because i am not on buddy buddy terms with my SIL (dh sister) she stirs crap and makes MIL P***d off with me. Grrrrr, i dont need this. SIL is upset because i dont tell her every detail of my life , she used to get it out of me not anymore- i had to wise up ALOT!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

The bad weather has driven me to a smoked salmon & soft cheese sandwich from Waitrose...plus a healthy banana but some naughty salt & vinegar snack a jacks.....naughty but nice


Kittenpaws...sorry you feel ****** off but I agree that it is sometimes not best to share everything with your family as they don't often understand what you are going through.  I have a twin sister who got pg when DH & I started ttc#2, that was hard for me.  She had the baby in March (the day after our birthday...just to add inslt to injury) and now she is pg again & the next one is due in April!  She tries to make helpful comments but it does not help as she could never understand...so like you I find it easier to not tell her all the details anymore .  Anyway not long now until your AF is due, I am sure it will wizz by 

Leicesterlou - glad you got an appointment so quickly...bet you can't wait 

& Leech.....hope your AF arrives soon & you have a sucessful tx

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Had a chat with DH last night. Got some big decisions. The clinic told us that if we produce too many follicles we wont be able to continue (if over 3) but have the opportunity to swith to IVF at a cost of £3000 approx. There is so much to think about, we want to decide before so we stick to that decision. 
If we abandon cycle we lose £900 , if we do IVF its an extra £3000, and then we lose NHS IVF in June/July (we had to self fund IUI). We are entitled to our free try too, but i suppose if we dont get it someone else will. 
Its £3000 that would be wasted if it doesnt work. I know im kindof talking to myself here, but it helps to get it all out. I suppose its the risk we take. 
How do these clinics sleep at night!!!!!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi KP....not sure if I can offer any advice but my clinic told me that if I produced too many follicles then they could either abandon the cycle or I could have the extras aspirated (removed when they do the IUI procedure) and carry on with what was left and that would only cost about an extra £300.  No mention was made of converting to IVF.  Could your clinic not do that for you....its a lot cheaper?

The whole treatment thing is full of really hard decisions and it is difficult to know what to do for the best .  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you not get offered IUI on NHS KP?  I've got three goes and then will have to self fund for IVF (DP already has a son - 20).  Its so expensive.  I was also told by clinic that as the cycle was abandoned it doesn't count as one of my turns as they actually haven't done any tx - I can not be held responsible for my actions to the nurse I spoke to if they tell me otherwise next week!!!

I've got beginnings of AF as well always feel a bit hot and bothered when its due - i'm medicated with clomid but not sure whether they will change it next time due to abandoned cycle.

Friend canx lunch so i succumbed to a baked potato - it felt like a long afternoon without food!!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How different it is everywhere hey  My DH already has 2 kids and so we had to pay for tx, for the IUI £500 and then going onto the ICSI £400 mad isn't it with it being cheaper....

I had the jacket potato and a large glass of white wine and soda feel a bit tipsy now so roll on 3.30pm so I can go home!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

well your lunch beats all of ours - wine and soda yummy!!! 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it was yummy, it was with my boss who is jetting out to Maldives on Tuesday so it was final get together before she goes could have stayed out but not sure what DH would have said and I  shouldn't really should i


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You have as many as you want!!!  Its hard to come back to work after one - i always want to stay the day!!!  or go to sleep on my desk!!

How is DH?
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Now there's a question he seemed quite upset this morning and he hasn't text me all day so not sure, I think he is maybe taking it quite hard bless him, will talk to him later tonight about it all, but it's hard as he just assumes I will leave him for some stupid reason


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

God love him - make a fuss of him tonight and you have your weekend away together so hopefully all those thoughts will soon be gone from him 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just text him and he rang me to tell me he still loves me no matter what happens we will always be together so happy about that now just want to go home!!!!!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

aarh Lou getting all misty eyed now

not long before you can go - is your boss a bit tipsy after lunch?  Might let you off a bit earlier if she is!!  take full advantage!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

NO she is a drinker as they say not long as I finish at 3.30 so I might go and get a coffee then that will waste half an hour


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys - well i got some new questions! I will have to ask clinic if we get charged for an abandoned cycle! 

Lou- Is your ICSI £400? Its £3700 at the clinic? Im confused...  


Amanda i will check that out too, i never have been told that. 

Leech to answer your q- they said we cant have iui, and only one cycle IVF NHS funded. I dunno why, they are all stupid!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

They are all money making machines methinks!!!  Can't believe the differences in areas - i never used to take much notice of the post code lottery lark until i started on this road

Thank god i get iui on the nhs - you'll be armed with loads of queries when you go so maybe they will think this ones not soft we'll have to tell her the truth!!

Another advantage of being on this site 
xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah im gonna see the nurse next week to pick up med and learn how to administer jabs 

Im just shocked in the price diff? I mean surely it can be a difference of over £3000? Is your clinic private Lou? Or funded NHS? 

I remember reading about follicle aspiration once, it rings a bell now. Im not sure if my clinic does it?? Gotta ask. 

Lou im glad DH is okay, im sure you guys will have a blast this weekend!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine is private but it is ISCI Egg sharing so the receipent pays for most of the treatment, mine is through BUPA


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

5 minutes to go Lou!!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right thats me signing out for a boozy weekend, I am sure I will have lots to catch up on next week, have a fab weekend and see you Tuesday girls


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

See you later lou - enjoy x x x x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have a great time Lou - have warned Blackpool you are on your way!!!


xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

KP I've just looked on the North West Fertility website (self funding bods at my clinic) and it says that you get a refund of £155 if iui is abandoned before basting. All clinics will be different though - does yours have a website like NW fertility

http://www.northwestfertility.co.uk/prices.htm

xx


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*KittenPaws*, my clinic told me that they do not convert IUI to IVF anymore, since they noticed it had a minimal chance of success (they actually said that there was literally no chance at all) because your own hormonal system (and your cycle) has not been "stopped". Ask your clinic if there is less of a chance of success when IUI is converted to IVF than wiht a normal IVF.
I'm not sure I would take the chance as the odds might really be against it...


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Susanna 

How you feeling?  have you got to go back clinic for confirmation?

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im so confused! I will ask all these questions next week. What clinic are u at susanna? And how you feeling today? I bet you bought a few more sticks to pee on lol!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

It does sound so confusing - it baffles me sometimes - no wonder poor dp doesn't get it!!

I'm gonna log off now - that bad influence Lou has give me the taste for wine and soda so gonna have a quick drinkie on way home from work with my little bro!!!  

have a good night ladies - do you know we haven't started what we are having for our tea - bit of a quiet day 

ps - I'm having wine!!

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Leech, yeah it was a quiet day.....

Im having lamb n veggies - not too exciting. 

Okay im off lots of love to all

and thanks for all your help

xoxoxo


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Do you guys do ny work or do you just chat on here all day?!!!  It takes me 20 minutes to catch up everytime I log on!!!! 

Lou - glad you're seeming upbeat about things.  How come are you doing icsi and not ivf? Is it because you're egg sharing. I'm confused - how do you go from iui to icsi?!!! Glad your partner is ok, they think about it more than they let on...

Susanna - congrats

amanda - think we're in synch. I'm on day 8 tomorrow and having my scan too.  Hope it goes well.  You've got me worrying now that I'll have too many.  Although as I had too many on clomid I think I'm more likely to have too few than too many as I've only had two injections so far!!


Must go and get dds tea. Fishfingers and chips for her I'm afraid my tummy is feeling dodgy and I can't be bothered to cook.

Faithful


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

*Leech*, I've been feeling ok, but need to eat every couple of hours...
*KittenPaws*, I'm at a clinic in Finland...
*faithfullyhoping*, Thanks 

      To all of you!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Morning ladies...hope you are all well...woke up to no hot water or heating this morning....great timing with all this cold weather.  We are going away for the weekend so the earliest we could get the gas people out is monday afternoon!  At least the hotel will be nice and warm 

Faithful - I am day 10 today...I have my second scan this afternoon & another on moday morning.  Good luck with your scan today  

Zoie - good luck for today

TLZ - hope it went well yesterday.

Hi to everyone else who I have missed....off now for a hot drink to warm up.  Have a good weekend!

Amanda x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi there everyone  

Thanks for all your good luck wishes for yesterday .. all went fine, a textbook basting really ... DH swimmers were excellent and now we're   ..... so knackered today !!!

Zoie -   today, hoping it goes well for you xx

BIG   to Amanda, Cathy, KP, Lou, Faithful, and Susanna  

Will keep you all updated of any 2WW madness I may be experiencing    

TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

very quiet today again. Hope all is well.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey KP, are you all alone on here today, just thought I would drop in to catch up before we leave  

Faithfully hoping, as we are doing the egg share they said we may aswell go for the ISCI and I would rather do this anyway as all the work is done then isn;t it?

Have a fab weekend girls, Leech hope I didn;t get you into bad ways honey


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Lou!

Yeah seems that way, im a scotty today! Nobody around - they work unless us we "work" at work.... lol 

Hope you have a fab weekend  

Take it easy xoxoxo


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Hi TLZ glad everything went well for you yesterday. sending you lots of    

Good luck for today Zoie

Amanda hope you are feeling warmer now..have a great weekend away

Hi Lou..Hope you have a good weekend away too..and good luck with the ICSI..not really sure what that is but i hope it works for you  

I am just so glad it's finally feb. january seemed to last forever..now i can see this month i'm having my treatment . counting down the days till af arrives.

Hi to everyone alse  

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Zarzar, its where they inject the sperm into the egg so it doesn't have to break in....

Bye girls see you all next week


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm here today forgot to log on 

Only had three Lou but they were gorgeous - if it had of been Friday I would have stayed out all night but I can't get up for work the next morning - was curry night in wetherspoons so went there and it was quite nice (not as nice as the curry house though) 

Be careful in Blackpool looks rather windy up there 

Hello KP how are you today?  Any sign of AF?  Nothing for me today

Good luck for today Zoie 

Glad all went well TLZ - keep up the BMS!!!

Hello and good luck to everyone else 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys, just been reading back the messages.... 

Nice to see some of you online today. 

Zar zar indeed it is feb and not long for you now.   

Zoie   thinking of you.... 

Leech AF is due next sunday/monday. I am hopeing Monday is day 1 because i have my dental op friday  but oddly enough i have been feeling really odd. Heightened senses, crampy, always hungry etc... AF the stupid witch may be coming early! What are the odds of that?? It better not.  How long till yours??


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

any day for me now - no symptoms yet though - my appetite is enormous but no change there!!

Wish she would hurry up as really want to get that clinic and get a few questions answered.

I would do the AF dance but I don't know how to - sorry!!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

^dancing            ^

i think thats the one? Lol....  

Thats for you and whoever else needs it! I am so mad just got told got emergency meeting in 2 mins- its a whopper! Safegaurding adults.... AAArrrrgh - head bashing with some social workers. Its gonna go for hours and i was hopeing to eat soon! Im so hungry- as usual.... 

so will catch up with you guys soon....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck - speak later when its all over 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im back - shorter than expected.

It was very sad mtg around taking baby from mother after birth. Feeling very sad. I hate my boss more she knew what it was about and sent me in. I dont think i was the right person to go into that mtg. Im going to send her a very serious email. 

Am i over reacting?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

How insensitive - don't think you're overreacting but be careful what you say to her - you know what bosses are like - if your personal life is affecting your work life blah blah

take care 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Let me add insult to injury. The trainee psychiatrist (who is a absolute pain) just did a pg test and came to show me! She is over the moon. Why me? She is really immature and i can believe she just did the test and is waving it about at work. She grabbed me into the filing room just to tell me. We arent even that close! 

I want to


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks leech- forget it i aint going to say anything. I cant be bothered!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

What started out as a good day.....  tell her to eff off and stop throwing her pee around the office as its a health and safety issue.  Why would she do a test in work - wouldn't she want to be with her partner or at least tell her partner/family before she told people in work.

She sounds like a right nob

xx


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi jsut catching up on your messages from yesterday. i cant believe how much the costs and funding compares in each clinic.

We are at a NHS clinic in london and have been told we will have to self fund all our iui and dont even get funding for the drugs as the clinic is not in the borough we live in!! DH wasnt too pleased about it on Monday but has calmed down about it now.

Kittenpaws - I cant believe how insensitive people are! Does the girl know your situation?
My MIL always says things to my SIL like 'you better hurry up and give me Grandchildren cos it doesnt look like these 2 (pointing at me and DH) will soon'

Other people just dont understand do they?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Her husband lives in the us she just got back from a holiday with him a week or so ago! She literally held the pee stick under her top slid in her top of the trouser and pulled it out and went look! Oh blah

Maybe im a cow who should be happy for her, but really who does that? 

I always knew she was one penny short upstairs!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi lour, 

Hope your going okay. 

The prices are incredible eh? The difference is unbelievable. They didnt offer us iui either on nhs, which is y we have gone private. 

No, she doesnt know my situation, but i still think she is a weird ass! Sometimes i think tho ppl r stupid anyway! as a medical doctor, now a Senior house office psychiatrist, would you do that? really. She should have 2 brain cells to rub together.  

Forget the MIL comments they just dont have a clue some ppl! Thats not nice at all...does your mil know?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like shes from the "we only had sex once brigade" - lots of them lot up this neck of the woods - what a freak!!   Doesn't anyone do the not telling people till 3 months thing anymore - she's wound me up so god knows what you feel like - lots of love xxxx   

Hello again Lour - the difference in prices and what you are allowed are shocking

Tell your MIL where to go    does she know the circumstances really insensitive if she does  

xx


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Very weird! Why would you want to carry a used pee stick around with you? Sounds a bit gross to me.

I have got another question!! My AF arrived yesterday and our first appointment with new consultant is on 11 Feb so will we start the IUI on next cycle? Dont think i can wait any longer than that just want to get going with it all.


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi leechcb1

Yes she know everything but is a bit of a cow sometimes. When DH was having his tests she told her friend and when they came round once her friend said to him do they give you magazines to help you and they thought it was hilarious!

My Mum gets really wound up with her so it makes really interesting christmas dinners


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

for iui you phone up on day one of your cycle and then go in day two for drugs and a baseline scan (they do in my clinic anyway) - it could be March but they may want to run some other tests first.  I know we had to have hiv and hepatitis b tests and dp SA again.  We had our consult Nov, blood etc tests in December and then first try of iui day one of AF in Jan.

Your MIL sounds like a right one - do you want us to sort her out    !!!!!
xx


----------



## lour (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes that would be good   

We had our blood tests yesterday for Hep HIV etc and our Gp has the consent forms to sign so we are all done there. March seems like ages but sure it will go quickly.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

It will go quickly - the whole tx business revolves around waiting it drives you potty

Have a great weekend 
xxx


----------



## Holly Berry (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Really busy as off on holiday tonight and apologies, haven't had time to read all the postings, but had to check on the news from Susanna and Lou.

Lou - Sorry to hear that it was bfn , at least we can both have a few drinks on our respective trips! (and then try again soon).

Susanna - congratulations! I'm so pleased one of us got a bfp 

Best wishes to everyone else and I'll be catching up in a week or so, 

Holly

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol- she bought the stick at lunchtime and tested in the loo!!! She is a weirdo. A bigtime weirdass. 

Your MIL sounds like an awful awful woman! Once my MIl said to me she should find her son a new wife. I was horrified! I told DH and he was fuming! She used to say that alot to me. 

From time to time they used to joke about it , but after i cracked a year back they dont even try! Although my SIL is still an insensitive mooooo!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
well so far dh   are being washed and fed 
and now im waiting for 5pm to come so they can be put back 
im sitting here with a bag of brazil nuts and a red bush tea cause ive cut out all caffiene and choc and ive been eating better this time so now i can say ive tryed.
kp there are so many people who are so insensitive!! one day it will be all our turns and we can walk with pride cause we planned ours !!
tlz glad all went well was wondering how many times do they recomend you have  after the bast?
  for us ladies in the 2ww


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oh goodluck zoie,

thats fab! I hope it all goes well    

leech has AF arrived yet?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

a hundred and one knicker checks later and nothing (sorry if tmi)!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

thats gold! I know what you mean, the monthly knicker check! 

If she flaps into my office one more time im gonna find that stick and shove it. She is like oh i dont feel pg, i hope i dont m/c. Oh i better get some folic acid. Oh my god im gonna get fat.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Evening all.   

Hope you all have a fab w/end


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have a great weekend everybody 

KP tell her she will put 7 stone on and it will all go on her ass!!!

xxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Kitten paws- she obviously hasn't got real friends if she feels the need to do that at work - I feel so mad 
Tell her your *steel paws gang * are coming round to           her any day soon!
People are   and horrid.

Zoie - hope your  went well - take care of yourself and relax
Susanna - have you done anymore HPT's. How are you feeling? Will your clinic confirm it or do you have to wait?  

                    
all around, love spooks


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Kittenpaws - I can't believe some people, I'm amazed you kept your cool, think i would have shoved pee stick down her throat!!!

Been for first scan today and have got 2 follies, was hoping for 3 but i guess 2 is ok. I have only had 2 injections, and I guess as it's first time iui 2 is a more reasonable number to start with!!!  Anyway got to go for another scan on sun.

Zoie - hope basting went ok!!! Have a chilled weekend and keep eating those brazil nuts!!!


Faithful xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
had basting done all went well diddnt get to rest for 20 mins as they were busy 
but my hubby had a good sample he has been taking selenium and muliti vits and hes sample has doubled so it must work 
also i had more put back in i had 89 million  so now im resting with legs in the air 
will up date you tomorrow


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all! 
I don't want to rub things in your face, so I won't be writing a lot here anymore. I will be reading how you guys are doing and will answer your questions, if I can help, but otherwise will hang in the background.

*spooks*, I haven't done another test, I was supposed to do one this morning, but didn't have the time to go and buy one yesterday, so will do it tomorrow. My (.)(.) are really sore and my tummy has been weird; it swells up in the evenings so that I have to open the button on my jeans... The clinic doesn't really confirm it, since they trust the HPTs, but I do have an appt for an ultrasound on the 15th. They wanted to do it on the next week, but we're on holliday in Malaga, Spain for the whole week. We might have to go back for another on the week after our holliday...


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies....hope you are all having a good weekend.  

I had my second scan on friday and they found 3 follies...1 at 20mm, 1 at 15mm and another at 14mm...lining was 7.8mm so we are all set for   on tuesday    I take my last suprecur jab tonight & my pregnyl at 10:30pm tonight.

Zoie - hope you had a good rest & took it easy over the weekend.

Faithful - any news on when you will have your IUI yet?  Hope the scan went well.

Kittenpaws - hope you have a better day at work on monday than you did on friday...work colleagues & friends & family can be really insensitive about the whole thing.

Hi everyone else...good luck whereever in your cycle / treatment you are.  

Amanda x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
hope all is ok its been quiet on here lately 
well just to update you ive had belly ache ever since the bast never had this last time  and today ive stopped bleeding the dr said that i might bleed alittle due to my erosion but it diddnt happen last time wasnt bright red so not bad 
been resting today as i wanted to just carry on as normall but everytime i was walking i would get pain like period pains so thought i better take it easy wierd cause most people just get on with it but not me 
TLZ whats happening your end how you been?
everyone else good luck with scans and basting to come


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all
Thought I would give you all an update. Had basting on Saturday. Test date for me is 16th Feb (my birthday!) fingers crossed this will be a lucky omen! Trying to be more chilled as this is my second IUI. Have eaten lots of brazil nuts and generally taken it easy this weekend. Hope the next couple of weeks go quick.Am going on holiday beginning of March so at least if the treatment doesn't work I will have something to look forward to. Got my hopes up too much the first time round so at least have something nice as a reward if it doesn't work second time round.
Zoie & TLZ looks like we will be on the 2WW together again this month.
Lots of luck to everyone for a BFP   Lili x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi All

Had scan this am and looks like it's basting on Tuesday for me. Have got 2 follies one of which is enormous apparently!

Amanda - looks like we're going to be on the same day - all the best for yours. 

Zoie - hope you're feelling a bit more comfortable now.

Lile Bee - I'm at the priory too.  Good luck for your 2 week wait.

Everyone I've missed, good luck with bastings, scans, testing this week.  

Faithful xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning everyone  

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Zoie I hope you are feeling better now and had a chilled out weekend

Lilly Bee  Good luck for your 2ww hope it goes quickly for you

Faithfully hoping and Amanda good luck for tomorrow. Hope the basting goes well

sending lots of     to everyone

Zarzar


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. I was on the clomid board for the whole of last summer with naff all to show for it and now am on my first IUI treatment.
Still injecting at the moment (on CD 8 ) and due for 1st scan tomorrow.

Right... down to business. I know you girls can handle the TMI stuff so here goes. I have an icky question.

I am taking puregon and have had a very strange side effect. I have the most excruciating pain in my bum!! Honestly it feels like someones shoved a tennis ball up there. 
Pleeease can anyone tell me if they've had the same thing?

Whats really worrying me is that its nothing to do with the puregon and its something else which will halt my treatment. 
I will ask the nurse tomorrow at my scan but I can't find any mention of this type of side effect in the literature so I guess I'm just weird!

Anyway - as always on this website, you all sound like a fantastic bunch and good to know there are people out there as obsessed by food as me! (Was it wrong that I had Orchard Fruit crumble *and* Blueberry Cheesecake after my sunday roast?)

Wishing you all loads and loads of     

Love
Essex G


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning girls, 

Welcome Essex girly. Im sorry i cant help you, but i have experiened sharp butt pain usually just around ovulation time. Dont think its anything serious. But check it out! 

And that pudding was soooooo right wat was wrong was YOU DIDNT SHARE  

Goodluck Faithfull & Amanda    

And goodluck to those on your 2ww.

Leech did AF arrive?? Fingers X

Lou how was your weekend!! 

KP


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello 

Nothing yet KP - have had stomach pains off and on all weekend so wish it would hurry up if its coming!!!  How was your weekend?

Amanda & faithfully hoping - best of luck for Tuesday 

Zoie - take care and keep resting 

Lilibee - fingers crossed 

Essexgirlie - Can't help with your pains but welcome to our gourmet thread (wait till lunch time and home time - thats when we really get going!!)

Lou - hope you had a great weekend despite the footy result 

Susanna - I can't speak for anyone else but you are one of our success stories and I would love you to stick around xxxx How are you feeling?  Has it sunk in yet?? Have a great time in Malaga

Lots of love and luck to everyone I've missed 
xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe we will be starting around very close to each other im due next Monday! Doing the AF dance for you now! 

I agree by the way with you- susanna, it isnt at all rubbing it in our face. We are thrilled for you, the fact that you started this journey and through IUI got pg gives us all so much hope.  I think what hurts is when people who dont understand or have compassion make hurtful comments, thats when it upsets me. But dont think for a minute that i feel that way. As leech said i cant speak for others only myself.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Morning all


Welcome Essex girl, sorry can't help re butt pain, but I'm sure nurse will put your mind at rest at scan.

did pee stick this morning and got surge (first one I've got for ages!) So rang clinic and am going in tomorrow at 2:30pm. Feels a bit weird, and I'm already dreading the wait!! oh dear.  Going skiing in 3 weeks so at least will have something to look forward to if it's BFN!!!

Faithful xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wish it would hurry up KP - I'm sick of running the loo to check!!!

Normally I'm a strict 30 days girlie but today is day 34 - What worries me is that, as you know, I had to abandon IUI at day 19 as clinic said on a day 30 cycle day 19 was too late - they told me to stop testing as well - maybe should have carried on for a few more days as this cycle is extremely long and if I'd tested for a few more days maybe I would have detected my surge - I did have pains on my left side up to day 26/27 - I'm so stupid!! (and my stupid ovaries!!)

xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats great news Faithfullyhoping - hope all goes well 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Leech, why did they abandon at day 19? Werent they monitoring you to check when O occured? I have read women ovulate at all diff times and they should have kept going. 
So why do you think its delayed ?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

They gave me ovulation kits but no blood tests etc to check for surge.  I phoned them on day 17 (sat) as nothing detected and was told to call back mon (day 19) when they told me over phone to abandon.  I was in total shock as I expected to be called into clinic to be scanned or have a blood test to see if I'd missed it or it was still to come - thats why I'm gagging to get back into the clinic to try and sort a few things out - the major one being have I used up one of my turns even though they decided to abandon (I will be wrecking the clinic if I have as the nurse told me I wouldn't)

Not sure why i'm late other than i've been on the clomid which may have messed me up a bit  - I'm not falling into the trick of thinking I'm PG and wasting another tenner on a hpt!!! (did that when I couldn't detect my surge!!) Have had pains so if I relax it will come - at least if its at the weekend me and you can cycle together 

Just stuffed myself full of starbucks again - I wish they would close the branch by work as they are not helping my waist line or pocket at all!!
xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope it goes well. Ok relax now and lets wait for our AFs, if we are together that'l be fab! We will now only be few days apart anyway! 

Okay well me i went with DH to pick up med on Saturday, and to learn how to inject. I dont have time to go this week so thought id get it early. Anywho- i was handed the little glass thingy with water in it to then add to powder and mix etc. Anyways the little glass thing you have to grip and snap off top of glass, well me i shatterd it, cut myself big time, glass went into the cut they had to clean me up and i was a disaster. We were all in fits of laughter so i gave the job to DH he broke it in one swift movement.

Nurse tells me im not the first happens all the time! I think i was just so nervous. DH will be doing the injecting, i think i dont have the balls. He said im gonna inject you with the mixing needle ! NICE, lol


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh god what a nightmare!!! It will be nerves honey so don't worry - its too expensive to be lashing on the floor!!!

Funny how different clinics use different drugs - mine was just tablet form - they may change it this month - not looking forward to needles if I have to do that and my other half is worse than me - my neighbour is a nurse and is currently off on maternity so she might be getting called upon to do it if we haven't got the bottle (must stop worrying about these things tho as not helping me to relax!!!)

Off the loo for another check and then gonna walk around town to see if a big hike brings it on!!! 

Have a good lunch - no food for me as full of decaff and cinnamon swirl!!
xxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Kittenpaws

I can remember giggling nervously the whole way through our injection training. Especially when I saw the size of the mixing needle - horrific!!

First day DH injected me and all was fine but when he took pen away he tilted it slightly and I got a huge scratch across my thigh. He was mortified!

Are you going to inject into your thighs? I was also told to use my stomach but I feel a bit queasy at the thought.

Off on holiday at the end of Feb - going to look fabulous in my bikini with syringe marks all over my legs. Still I hear the pin cushion look is the new black for 2008!


Leech - at my clinic the nurse said with IUI you should just keep going until you ovulate - doesn't matter how long. maybe its because you're not on the injectables? I know when I was on Clomid tablets I had to abandon a cycle because I had too many follies and was furious. Perhaps they can up your dose next cycle to speed things up?

OK I've already eaten a toasted bagel with lashings of butter and marmite this morning and I'm starving again already. Have healthy hummus and pitta bread in the fridge at work but am already thinking of ignoring that and going to Pret for yummy hot wrap.

by the way can I ask you all if you are all on the wagon or is anyone still drinking while they're on IUI. I only ask because I'm trying not to drink but really missing the odd glass of wine. Sunday lunch without a glass was torture and I'm not sure how much longer i can hold out. What do you think? Does the odd glass really hurt?
Ooops Boss is looking at me enquiringly, better sign off

Cheers m'dears
Essex G


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Peeps  

Hope all is well ..

Welcome to Essex Girlie   Just to say .. it is NEVER wrong to order pudding ... NEVER EVER EVER ....  mmmm!!  

KP - you make me laugh   you'll be a dab hand at those injections before you know it !!

 to Lou, Faithful, Cathy, Amanda and LiliBee 

Zoie - I have been having pains too .. it hurts when I walk (weird) and today it's a bit like AF pains  ....  

Well ladies I have officially succumbed to 2WW insanity   Spent most of yesterday trawling the internet for early pg signs and implantation doodah's....

...... HELP !!!!!  

My test day is Valentines Day (which also is me and DH's anniversary) NO PRESSURE THEN   

Love to all

TLZ xx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh by the way ...

Essex Girlie - I had Puregon this cycle and I didn't get THAT symptom !! Hope it sorts itself out soon for you  

TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

TLZ - good Luck ohhh i hope this happens for you, it would be the valentines day of your life!  

Essex Girl, i am injecting in my stomach they said pull the flab - there is enough i dont need to pull anything !  I know i will look like ive been thru the wars! Where you off to on hols?

I know everyone seems to be on diff stuff - my clinic dont use clomid anymore they now use latrozole. The injections are just 3-4 once a day. Im so nervous about it makes me feel so queezy! 

I just had lunch, tuna baguette and bottle of water - boring.


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining you.  I had DIUI (with meds) on Friday 1st Feb, our test date is 15th Feb.

I've read a few people here had late periods when starting.  Me too, i'm normally like clockwork but was 4 days late - must be the stress.

The injections weren't too bad, my dh did them for me.  Just a sting for me, but the dh looked physically ill.

I've been through full ivf before and thought this would be an easier route.... haha .... the 2ww is just as bad.  I feel loopy at the moment!

Good luck to you all

J


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Hopeful - nice to have another newbie to keep me company. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Just finished crayfish and avacado salad + crips + bag of honey nuts. Now feeling like a need a snooze, but the Boss is back so must look busy.

Kittenpaws - I'm off to Margarita at the end of Feb. Its a small island just off the coast of Venezuela and yes, its where the margaritas come from. We always seem to end up in drink related places but then my DH is a pub manager so it figures I guess!

Essex G


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Succumbed to MacDonald's fries on way back from town - have no willpower whatsoever- they were horrible - going the gym tonight so I'll (try) burn em off!!  I never bought anything in town which is a bonus

Hopefulinjersey - welcome good luck in the 2ww

TLZ - welcome to insanity!!!!  Good luck with it all honey 

Essezgirlie - you lucky thing - I'm officially jealous!!!

I've got loads to do today so must get on with some of it (for a change - before any of you lot say it!!) 

Love to all 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wrote a stupid msg and lost it!

Welcome Hopefulinjernsey, can i call you HIJ?  

Oh im so jealous i want to go on another holiday! I dont drink at all so cant say i understand the whole need to drink thing, ive heard of ladies having a glass of wine dont know whats recommended tho? 

I think im going to go shop and get a snickers, craving it since my brother inlaw ate one on saturday night! M mmm mmm 

Leech- ive always got loads to do, funny none of it gets done. Lol, no it does . Im a excellent multi tasker !!! And no more knicker checks, ur making me go potty i got a period cramp and ran to the dunny thinking oh my its happened early!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

KP - loo is on fourth floor and I work on second so there is really no need for me to go gym with the amount of times I've been up there today!!!

Essexgirlie - forgot to say that i did give up the drink but must confess to having a sneaky few when tx abandoned.  back on the wagon now tho but i'm sure before basting the odd glass wouldnt be bad.

EG - Clinic told me to stop testing from day 19 - even asked them shall i try a few more days and they said not to bother - felt like I was told that so they could get me off their list but maybe I'm being a bit harsh - they won't know whats hit them this month as I'm gonna be bugging the life out of them and be very demanding diva about it all!!!

xxxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya everyone  

i have my very first appointment for our iui treatment on wednesday - i have absolutely no idea whatsoever whats going to happen, what they are going to tell me, nothing. it says on the letter that its "nurse led" and that they are going to be talking me through medication. unfortunatly my DH can't come with me and i'm a secretive wee soul so no-one knows i'm going so i'll be there alone.

can anyone even give me a wee approximate of what i can expect?

xoxo


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi emma, is this your the appointment so you will definately begin IUI or so that you can have initial tests? 
What stage are you at? Maybe then i can give you a little more feedback. 

Talking of gym i signed up and got myself medical insurance today get one year fee gym membership- someones telling me something LOL. Think i better sort this ass out! It aint no JLo thats for sure. 

Oh i say we rename ourselves IUI Divas  , or have a new DIVA thread. Lol, i am definately going to become one if they jerk me around. I say you gotta tell em how it is. Bug their brains out! lol


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

what would the initial tests be? i think its the beginning of it as she'll be talking me through medicines etc?


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Emma

From memory I had blood tests done at various stages of my cycle and Dh had his swimmers analysed to see what condition/how many there were.

I have a very slight hormone deficiency so the meds I have for IUI counteract that as well as giving my follies a boost (I'm on Puregon). DH has lazy swimmers - the count is good but they can't be a*sed to swim in the right direction, so when we have IUI they will pick out the sprinters and only put the gold medallists back in! Thats how my consultant explained it to me anyway.

If you haven't had any tests you will probably have to wait for one cycle to pass to get all your tests out of the way. If you're going to be having injections then you'll also have to have training on how to inject yourself (or your DH will have to learn!).

Once you've had the test results and the training then you can start at the beginning of your next cycle. 

I was really nervous of the injections but they're not neally as bad as I thought and by getting DH to do them it makes him feel like he's involved with the process. I think sometimes the blokes can feel a bit left out.

I'm just starting my first cycle of IUI so its all new to me too - but I'm sure the girls on here will help us out.

Ooooh one other tip - write down all your questions before your appointment. I always forget to ask something and then kick myself as soon as I'm in the car park!
good luck hun

Essex G


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!
I know I promised I will post more often, I am so bad!!!! 
Well I have bad news, my last cycle of IUI is cancelled, so IVF here we come! Still not sure if I am gonna wait for NHS or just go private. At the moment I feel like waiting. Need a break! I also found a lump on my left breast. Had it checked today, my GP said it could be due to the hormones (Menupor) so have to go back in two weeks if it doesn't go away! 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for all! 
Will keep you posted!

Andi


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all

Kittenpaws - I'm glad the glass bottle things shattered on you, because I had exactly the same, except for it was when i was at home doing the injection!  I didn't have another one so had to go into the clinic to fetch one, when I got home I tried to do the injection again, and guess what - shattered the bottle again. So had to phone the clinic again, and go back in.  This time the nurse did it for me!!! I felt such an idiot!!!!

Leech - It's very strange that they abandoned your cycle without checking with a scan or anything.  Is it NHS treatment? On my last cycle of ovulation induction, I didn't get an LH surge but they gave me an injection to make it happen. But my treatment is private as we don't qualify for any nhs treatment as we already have a daughter.

Andi - sorry your cycle has been cancelled, sounds like you're having a bad run with lump aswell. I'm sure it must be hormone related, it can't be a coincidence. Hope it goes away soon.  I had a lump in my breast after having my dd, which was hormone related.


faithful xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys sorry got pulled away and had to do some WORK!!!!!!!!   lol.

Yep i am a nonse, had a nightmare with the glass bottle. My fingers look like they have been thru the wars. DH will be doing it all next week. 

Emma i think essex girl did give you the whole picture, thats exactly what i would have said. I have had the tx yet. I agree with someone who said write q's down, its definately important and dont be embarressed, just ask away. 

Leech i agree, you have to really quiz them this time , ask questions. You guys gave me all the right q's to ask and all my probs from last week were answered. P.s Leech my clinic told me that it is HIGHLY a rare occasion that its swapped to IVF and the nurse said in the 2 yrs she has been there it hasnt happened because the do very close monitoring. 

I am off for the evening very soon, have a good evening girls. Hope everything goes good for everyone no matter what stage they are at. 

KP


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Andi - sorry about the tx cancellation and your lump as others have said it will prob be hormone related - hope all goes well 

Faithfully - I'm NHS and I thought thats what they would do for me - give me something to bring it on - with my luck it was probably the cleaner or the tea lady I was speaking to!!!  They are really gonna get it when I get in there - if stupid AF will hurry up.

KP what are you like working in work - madness!!! I have marvelous self control not been loo since lunch time - I now have bladder the size of a camel!!!

See you all tomorrow 

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about projesterone? Reading a few people's posts it occurred to me that others were having projesterone medication during 2ww.  I asked nurse about my levels and she said they weren't recorded  and that she would chase them up.  However I don't think I've had them checked since nhs tests nearly 2 years ago - it's a day 21 blood test isn't it?

faithful xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Mornin all, hows everyone today.

Poor lou was sick in bed yesterday! 

Faithfully i havent started yet so i dont know much about it, i asked my clinic and he said they wont be giving me anything after basting. 

Andi- im so sorry to hear about your tx. I hope that the lump is nothing serious  

Leech any luck on AFs arrival?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya 

Hope you feeling better Lou xxx

Nothing for me yet - some grumbling pains still but no sign

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

AF dance for you.

Well i woke up with a damn sore throat, been trying to fight off all colds etc this winter, still fighting!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon - this weather is not helping its freezing - i have central heating on full at home and that always gives me a sore throat but its that or freeze

Have you been in for your wisdom tooth yet?

x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Friday 9.30 am is the appointment at hopsital  

Hopefully it will be okay but ive been hearing some horror stories! 

Weve got a big leaving do today for one of the docs, and the food is curry, naans, salad and then all other types of goodies and nibbles. Yummo! Should be a delicious lunch.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've had two out (at different times) both under a local and it wasn't too bad - couldn't feel any pain just a bit of pulling but it doesn't hurt - they said I wouldn't be able to eat afterwards as I would be in pain but a few hours later I was munching away!!  The relief of not having that toothache anymore is priceless.  Are you having them all out in one go?  

Curry in work - yummy - you win already on the lunch stakes!!  I've brought pasta in - made a bit too much for tea last night - I can never guage how much pasta to do and I mostly end up throwing it away.  Trying so hard to be good this week (from today - I was terrible yesterday) have to go back to slim world on Thurs or I will never go back 

Is Lou off today?

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I am only getting one taken out, so i guess thats not bad at all! I have the weekend to recover and if im not well monday then i will take monday off too. 

I know how yummo! I have been terrible, i need to sort myself out. I have a years free membership to fitness first, just need to go sign up. I seriously have to get healthy. Im very unfit , not a good thing i know. Esp when doing all this tx. 

I think lou must be off today, she said she was ill in bed poor thing.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll be fine with the tooth   

Free membership you lucky thing - fitness first is good as well and pricey up here so take full advantage of it - have you got one nearby - i have weeks when I go every day and then stay away from it for weeks - I joined a new one in October and if you don't go for a while they give you a ring to see if all is ok so it makes me get there  - would rather had one that took my money and never called!!!! Just need to get the eating under control now - I have no willpower whatsoever!! Will let the lady at slim world try and sort me out on thurs 

Poor Lou - hope it didn't spoil her weekend away - it could have been the freezing weather up here - i should imagine Blackpool will have been Arctic 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah i got it through my health insurance, signed up and got free gym. The closest to me is Liverpool St, london. Its about 6mins on the train and its in the station area, so DH said he will meet me and we can go together couple of times a week, as he works 15mins away. 

The gym i used to go to in Australia, womens gym they do that call if you ahvent been for a while, then get you into it again. Its good for motivation. Willpower is a word no existent in my vocab. When it comes to food, i have none. I have to say im not a fast food eater, just love really good well made food. Oh stop im hungry now.... 

I know, i hope she was okay. It is the dumps getting sick on hols. Talking of holidays, i so need one!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not long for your curry now!!

Everyone's quiet today -  think a few of our ladies are getting scanned/basted today - Lets know how you all got on 

xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi

Yes I'm just getting ready to go and get basted - lovely!!!

Faithful xx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Best of luck faithful
xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh best of luck faithful!

I just got back from my lunch party - 1 curry, naan, dips, salad and beautiful homemade chocolate cake later i am MADE! Just to balance this i will eat a small clementine


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

The clementine will cancel out everything you have just eaten so well done!!!

My pasta is soooo boring - really want chocolate 
xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I cant stop laughing!  

If you want chocolate, have a small piece/small bar. When i want chocolate so bad i know AF is on the doorstep!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I daren't go out - i cannot be trusted - I'll end up coming back with a brie and cranberry, crisps and loads of chocolate!!! Best to stay indoors 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i know what you mean. Im eating an apple now. 

I feel very tired this week. Very washed out for some reason.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Its the waiting - I think is very tiring and then when you do get to sleep your mind is working overtime and you wake up exhausted!!  

I've just forced my pasta down - yuck - i now hate cold pasta - i really want a large hot choc from starbucks with all the trimmings - af must def be lurking somewhere!!  Only one loo check today - marvelous self control!!!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol- go get it! Have a skim milk one! 

I think your right, its really weird that we will be starting our first tx. I sat there in bed last night thinking about it all. What will i be like if it fails. Im so worried. 

Someone said something to me once

When you laugh the world laughs with you when you cry you cry alone. Thats what i am scared of. I think it stresses you out even if you think it isnt. All week i have had this damn flicking eye lid, and major cause number 1 = stress! Im like, but i aint even stressed!!!! hmmmm


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Its constantly on your mind there's no getting away from it - and the waiting is horrendous.  

You're like me - I have days when I'm positive and really negative days like its never gonna work - my positive days are a bit too positive tho - I plan what and when i'm goning to tell everyone and what nursery stuff I'd buy etc etc - I'm a freak but I can't help myself!! 

Try and get as much sleep as you can before you start the tx - I couldn't sleep whilst on the clomid and lay awake most nights with him snoring away next to me - good job I was quite chilled this time around or he prob would have woken to something sharp protruding from his skull!!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

That is exactly me! Lows are BIG lows highs are EXTREME highs! Its hard not to get ahead of yourself.

I did something really stupid. I havent told anyone not even DH. The book people sell books to our office, bring in all sorts. This time for some reason he had lots of childrens books. He got me on a positive day. I bought this beautiful childrens book about a bear and the illustrations are gorgous. Very colouful and sparkly. I bought it to keep for us and our one day baby. I have never ever bought anything before, everytime i open the drawer i see it. 

Tomorow is my 6 year anniversary for our wedding. Cant believe its been 6 years. For some reason dont feel like celebrating.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with being a bit positive so don't worry about the book  -when we start decorating the spare room and buying baby and maternity clothes then thats the time to calm down a bit.

try and enjoy your anniversary - hopefully it will be last one just the two of you (hows that for positive thinking!!)

xxxx

PS i don't need to bother about the spare room - i've already decorated and furnished it in my head anyway!!!

xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

That is some serious positive attitude, maybe i will remember that! 

Im thinking maybe i will make DH something special for dinner tomorow. Not sure what tho? 

And i know exactly what i want in the nursery too - mamas and papas catalogue has my name on it! I love some of their stuff.


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Girls

My you lot can talk! 
Had first scan this morning after injecting for 7 days (puregon) and had 3 good size follies and 1 smaller one. Thank god it was smaller otherwise they would have abandoned the cycle. So release injection for me tonight and first basting on Thursday morning! Can't quite believe its happening at last.

Had complete wobble last night. DH came home to find me already in bed in pyjamas (8pm) bawling my eyes out. Couldn't really tell him why, I think it was just pure fear at having to cope if it doesn't work. Nearly cried again as the nurse was counting the follies as I know they will only carry on with treatment with 3 follies or less - I was convinced it was game over for us. 
Then I *did* cry when she said we could still go for it. I think it was my DH assuring her that we have twins in both sides of the family anyway so we wouldn't be freaked out by a multiple birth that convinced her. (Soooo easy for the man to say that!)

Unfortunately my DH is working tonight so I'll have to do the release injection on my own but he's taken the day off to be with me for basting so I can't complain.

I hope you both have a lovely evening and don't worry about the childrens books - lost count of the number of times i open a drawer and catch sight of our baby names book!

Hey Kittenpaws - you must work vaguely near me, cos I'm only a couple of stops from Liverpool St too. Hope you got your compensation claim in for the shut down on 2/3rd Jan - nightmare!

Right off home shortly - as DH is not in I can eat whatever I want. I'm thinking herb tagiatelli (sp?) with pinenuts, spinach and feta (the spinach cancels out the feta and big lump of butter obviously).

Have a lovely evening all
Essex G x


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm a useless cook so can't help you there!!

I cracked and had a skinny choc with no whip - I'm pathetic!!!

M & P is lovely - do won't let me look around there anymore and I close the next catalogue when hes around when I'm looking at maternity wear and nursery/baby stuff!!!  Glad I'm not on my own!!!

Hope are ladies are OK after basting today - we expect all the gory details tomorrow 

Got a few things to finish before I leave so i'll sign off now - doing spinning at six so want to get out on time 

See ye all tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Essex girlie thats great news - hope all goes well with the jab

lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Goodluck essex girl!     will catch up properly tomorow. Dinner sounds mmm mmmm  fish n veg for us. 

Leech, dont be so hard on yourself i ate like a hippo today! A little chocolate warms your heart

Glad im not alone, i think sometimes when i cry for no reason im a step away from the men in white coat collection! lol, which by the way is such a myth!  

Night to all, 

enjoy spinning leech- love it cant wait to get back into it. xx

Tata ladies

xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girlies

well been for basting  .  Did some retail therapy this am, couldn't bear waiting at home on my own. Dh had to go to work after delivering his sample!!!

Anyway it was less uncomfortable than I thought, and I nearly dropped off to sleep when I was left to rest in the room afterwards!

So officially on 2ww now  

Essexgirl - hope jab goes ok and basting.

Amandafoli - hope you got on ok today too.

Faithful xx

ps I look at maternity section in next directory too. I look at it as positive thinking!!!!


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi everyone
Can't keep up with the thread....I am sure when I was on a lot back in Nov/Dec the pages didn't go so quickly! It takes ages to see what everyone has to say. Just thought I would say hello and although I am keeping more of a low profile second time round I am still reading every thread and logging in every day! It is day 4 for me of the 2WW. Found out yesterday that one of me best mates is pregnant. Am so pleased for her as she has been trying naturally for a while but still was really jealous. The way that only we all could understand not a horrid jealous just a why can't it be me kind of one! Test date for me is a week on Saturday my birtday. We are also off to See Strictly Come Dancing at the NEC so I have something to look forward too. First time round AF came 5 days before testing so in a way I know that if it doesn't work this time I will know before my birthday. Probably Valentines knowing my luck!!
Anyway praying for lots of BFP's this month  
Lili x


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi everyone
My internet has been down so havent been able to post.

Well I too got a BFN last Friday when my af came early.  I was extremely down that day but now feel quite positive,  as they are changing my drugs as they didn't feel they were working well. Was on gonal f and ovritrelle and am changing to puregon and pregnyl. Anyone know the difference? Started injections again this week and scan next Monday. IF all well then my next iui should be next Wednesday!!! yipee hofefully another chance!!

I have completely lost whats happening on the thread but will try to keep up now Im back on line.

Good luck to all 
Love Mrs Dee


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Internet was down last night so could not post 

Had my   yesterday morning.  All went well but did have cramps on and off all day and some spotting...is that normal?

Faithful - glad yours went OK....I have been prescribed two injections of pregnyl during the 2ww.  Not sure why as I don't have an hormone deficiencies?  It was either the injections or cyclogest pessaries which you have to have twice a day & up to 12 weeks if successful.  I know what I would rather have....although with the injections I was advised that I should not test until day 18...the wait will be agony 

Mrs Dee - sorry you got your AF.....good luck for your scan next Monday and fingers crossed for your next cycle.

Lil Bee - good luck for Saturday - hope you get your BFP.

Essex girlie - hope your trigger injection went OK...when I did mine on sunday I managed to cut myself on the pregnyl glass vial...there was a right mess & my DH is so squeamish that I could not ask him for help   Also good luck for Thursday too.


Hi to anyone else I have missed....4 hours until lunchtime 

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning ladies, 

Mrs Dee sorry to hear about your AF, wishing you goodluck for this cycle. 

Amanda- glad to hear your just like me, the glass bottle was the worst! The cuts are still stinging! Did you mean you had your basting yesterday? 

Leech- how are you me dear? any news? 

Well me, nothing still waiting for AF due monday, in serious pain with my tooth. Got throat n ear infection because of it! My 6 yr anniversary today, trying to be positive.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kittenpaws  xxxx

Positive thinking only allowed today young lady or I'll be on the next train to the big smoke to gee you up!!!  not long until that nasty tooth comes out and hopefully you will start to feel a bit brighter then.

Day 36 and no AF but got lots of stomach pains - which is just lovely!!! Think we will def be cycling together my dear.  

Have had to write everything down as I'm forgetting which stages everyone is up to - I can only apologise if I get it wrong but wish you all the best of luck whatever stage your up to (if I do get it wrong!!)

Amanda - Congrats on the basting - not sure whether cramps etc normal but sure someone will be along soon to ease your mind.  Welcome to the 2ww which is now called insanity!!

Essex Girl - How was the Jab?  You feeling OK today?

Faithful:  Welcome to insanity aka the 2ww

Mrs Dee sorry about the bfn good luck for this cycle

Lilibee good luck for sat 

See i've prob got it all wrong and got you at the wrong stages so I'm sorry!!!  I've prob missed loads out so GOOD LUCK TO ALL 

Get well soon Lou - we're missing you 

lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just trying to catch up on posts speak soon to you all


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

She's back

Hope you ok honey   and feeling a lot better

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Aww thank you very much leech - im going to go out and get DH something. Have no idea what tho? Any ideas?

LOOOOUUUUU        welcome back my dear! How you feeling?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bloody hell that took a while to try and catch up.

KP  

Leech morning

Well girls, still feel like s**t, but am back at work, my boss is away so had to come in, had 150 emails this morning and everyone keeps ringing me giving me hassle!!!!!!!!!

No sign of your AF's yet Mine arrived Saturday and then last night had a nightmare that I was pg and lost it


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just what you need when you feeling poorly hassle and nightmares     Take it easy -  How was your weekend?

No AF for me yet but it is lurking - I think i must be synchronising with KP!!

Not very good with pressie ideas - i normally buy a load of rubbish that costs a fortune.  My DP would be happy if i whisked him off to bed for an hour - a lot cheaper and you don't have to trek around the shops!!!

Whats on the lunch menu today - i;m gonna have my final Brie and cranberry before i go to SW tomorrow - my backside hurts with the spinning so i deserve it (will have a Clementine after it KP so it doesn't count)

xx

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh bless you, i hope you feel better soon. 

Dreams that feel real are awful,   try not to think of it too much. 

Oh the emails, i remember when i was off for 5 months IT didnt freeze my account came back to an inbox over 500 and then it was full so couldnt fit anymore after August.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - the weekend was fab althought watching the football was baltic and I am sure is what has made me ill    I have brought some mushrooms and an egg in thought I would have scrambled egg and mushrooms on toast, have lost weight as not been eating but now need to build myself up, going to weigh in later so fingers crossed hey

KP - thanks honey, poor you roll on Friday to get your tooth out and start feeling normal again


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Arrrrrrrrgh lost my whole post! 

Thats the way, lou i have a new diet eat what you like and balance with a piece of fruit or two LOL  

Its hard you know he has everything he needs! I remember the other day he was talking bout some after shave but how many bottles can one bloke have! lol 

Leech i think we will def be cycling together, that will be really nice to have someone to go thru it with.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oooh mushrooms n toast! yummy. How do you cook it at work? 

Thanks, i think this tooth is seriously screwing with me. Cant wait till its over!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just put them in microwave with bit of butter

How about taking to a nice hotel for stay over and meal??  Or my DH likes Centre Parcs pamper day?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

We were gona but just no time! Might do after tx, see how it goes. Im hungry now, suprise suprise! LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That would be good, something else to focus on besides just the tx, I found it helped alot with going away for the weekend


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy lunchtime ladies.....I have been out & well stocked up on pineapples and brazil nuts...also some apples & bananas....trying my best to keep healthy  and do  what I can if anything to help .  Finally shifting a rotten cold I've had for the last few days.

Leech - glad you are back....hope you feel better soon.

KP - hope you feel better soon & happy anniversary.

Leicesterlou - hope you feel back to normal soon too.  sorry your AF arrived while you were away....hope it was not too horrid to you.

Everyone else - hi & hope you are doing well.

off to scoff my lunch now...

Ax


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Amanda, good to hear you keeping healthy    AF was not too bad at all really, I expected worse as my bits had been messed with.

What's for lunch then fruit?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im back -- had egg n rocket sandwich and some exotic fruit salad.

I got DH his pressie. Another new aftershave MAN - by CK and a voucher for his new psp game Pro Evolution Football 08 - out in 3 weeks. A few nice heart shaped iced gingerbread, and a nice card n box. Got a lovely strawberry tart for dessert and dinner is spaghetti - easy!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

prawn & mayo sandwich on brown & pineapple & grapes & a handful of brazil nuts....some water & perhaps a banana later    I feel stuffed!


going to my mum's for dinner....not sure what she will have cooked up today but I don't feel very hungry at the moment!

Did  you have your mushrooms on toast?  they don't like us having hot food at our desk here....the moaners complaint 

KP - your lunch sounds nice & healthy too!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds lovely KP, bet he will love his pressies!!!

Amanda - I had mushrooms and scrambled egg on toast, feeling better now got some food inside me, sorry I don't like prawns but your fruit sounds nice honey


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow you are spoiling him - have you give him any hints for pressies for you?

Brie and cranberry again for me - promise its the last one!!!  Still a bit peckish tho 

Everyone else's sound much healthier - must try harder tomorrow 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - you need to change what your eating honey that's if you still doing SW, variety is the spice of life!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm supposed to be doing sw - starts great of a morning then slides off course by lunch!!! I did have a good day yesterday (pasta for lunch which was yuck).  Treating myself today as get weighed in tomorrow and will start from scratch on Friday.

Good luck for your weigh in 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless, I know what you mean, I am only more focused now not having tx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh i used to share with this woman who moaned if i ate anything with more smell than an apple! She was awful! Now she is gone, i eat whatever smells the most! lol
moany old cow! 

Brie and cranberry AGAIN!! Lol, you made me feel like starbucks last night, it is right next to the bus stop on the way home


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

You all working hard ladies    

Just been treated to a kit kat from one of my colleagues - gorgeous!!!  

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im really actually busy today- meeting tomorow, not in on friday, lots to do... always got time to "have a break...have a kit kat"


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got shedloads to do but can't be bothered - boss has gone out on the lash (ale) and he's off tomorrow so why should I bother!!!  Actually I feel like going home and going to bed

Have any of you given anything up for lent?  Mines wine (bit of a cheat really as have more or less given up drinking full stop apart from the occasional glass of vino!!).  Was going to give up starbucks but its seven weeks and can't last seven hours 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Being muslim we dont have lent, but if i had to id give up...... chocolate & cakes. That would be a real trial!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

or fertility friends website!!!

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

that i would def fail! 

lol


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Night lovely ladies... xxx   to all


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Right I'm off in a bit - my boss has just telephoned me steaming rotten drunk and I want to get out before he comes back and bores the backside off me - will be here till god knows if he starts chattering on!!

have a good night ladies 

Enjoy your anniversary KP lots of   and    for you two this evening 

Good luck at SW Lou

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning ladies...

Well how did it all go KP??  

Leech - hope you got away from work early before the dreaded drunken boss got back.  My boss is in the Maldives wish I was there!!  

I went to be weighed at a different club and it wasn't open so I still don't know what I have lost if any, although feel thinner (if you can) 

Feeling quite low this morning still not feeling 100% and my house needs a good clean and ironing to do and it all just got on top of my last night and ended up    Then we started looking at holidays for August and nearly booked for 2 weeks in Bulgaria but we didn't, not sure why not


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya all 

Managed to leave before he got back but he rang me at half five for the code for the office door as he couldn't remember it and then at half six for the code for the office door as he couldn't remember it!!! God knows what he'd done in that hour!!!! Drunken git!!!  He's off today so bliss!!!

Sorry you feel low chick - its hard to plan for the future when you doing this tx - if you book it and you can't or don't want to go ask them can you change it to a later date or for next year 

Take care

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bosses hey  

Well what we were thinking is that if our tx works out then I would be 4/5mths pg so would still be able to travel and if not then it would be fine anyway....

Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Still got pains but nothing yet - Really bugging me now as wanted to get back in that clinic this week - will give it till Monday and then phone them.  I can't remember from last time whether clomid delayed my cycle.  It will prob come at the weekend when I start to relax 

Book the holiday honey - might make you feel a little better 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Think I will do.

Have you tried   to bring on AF it worked with me at the weekend


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats my last resort!!!

Only kidding - was thinking about that last night but I was so shattered - will jump on him tonight - prob frighten the life out of him!!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for cheering me up


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning my two favourite partners in crime!!! 

Lou im glad to hear leech has cheered you up by the time i read up to the top! 

Leech glad you escaped your drunken boss, if my boss was drunk she would so be sacked! lol, its a drink, smoke and everything free premises! Lol Still no AF? i didnt know sex brings it on? 

Well last night was lovely, DH loved his gift, he was so happy. Boys and their toys! I got a really nice gift set from one of my most favorite shops, L'occitane body wash, lotion, hand cream, spritz in the new fragrance cherry blossom. He must have heard me blabbing on when the catalogue came in... and a big chocolate egg! lol 

Had a terrible night tho- had really bad nausea during the night, was nearly crying cos i felt so restless. I dont know what its related to ? Possibly cant be my tooth? I still feel queesy this morning.. my stomach feels very unsettled.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless maybe its this bug that I have KP, I had an upset stomach last night, fed up with feeling ill!!!  I don't think the tx stress helps either plus you have the added stress of your tooth honey  

Sounds like you had a good night though and got some lovely pressies, bless him, he obviously loves you very much honey.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah this workplace is full of germ bags- i just think its everything combined. 

I know it was a nice evening i even sat with him and watched the whole soccer match! Eng vs Swi .... now thats what you call  


Hopefully next week we will both be back to normal... and fighting fit!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Definately love if you watched the footy


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Tell me about it, i spent more time laughing at names... Eggiman? somethink..yok... i said egg and yolk. 

Then long legs lurch- p. crouch, and rooney, mr potato head! What does she see in him, im thinking ££££££££££££


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Must be, I watched her new TV programme last week and she is lovely he is definately shrek


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad you had a nice anniversary KP - isn't he a sweetie 

Has your throat cleared up - if not it could be swollen glands as that makes you feel a but sickly as the glands will swell up everywhere not just your throat.  

Or it could be your cooking!!! I'm only kidding I know you're a proper chef Ramsey!!!

Sex sometimes brings my af on - or it could just be Lou telling me porkies to make me have sex with my dp - she is so cruel putting me through that!!! 

I made dp go upstairs and watch the footy (even tho I'm a fan) wanted to catch up on mistresses from the night before  - you two are so in love xxxx

Our pcs our going off at lunch till god knows when so make you sure you all chatter amongst yourselves so iI've got lots to read this afternoon 

How are all our 2ww ladies today?
xx
xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

ps I think its def the moola that keeps her with him as def not looks or personality 

(she was in paper yesterday in barbados while he's playing so I would stay with him to!!!)

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech you make me laugh, it works for me honey!!!  Try it you never know might enjoy it    Mistresses - my god they are a right lot aren't they, I think it's the last one next week, shame its been really good


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I havent got into Mistresses, watched like 10mins of it once. Im ready for my good old Waterloo road tonight (dont laugh you lot)...

I think your right, im a terrible cook! Gordan Ramsey i wish, more like nigella lawsons ass! lol 

My throat is still mashed. I apologise now for my next line if you ladies are slightly queesy types. I feel coughing up flem but in in is a pus looking substance, i think there is some serious tooth infection related stuff going on! TMI soz.....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Could be tonsillitis and swollen glands - is your body feeling achey?  you will need antibiotics to shift either of them.

Mistresses is good - can't believe it finishes next week - never got into waterloo road but it looks quite good 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear KP, will you still be able to have your tooth out if infected?  I like Waterloo Rd too, infact I watch most things on TV with it being cold and damp outside....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im really worried now, last week my nephew had it tonsilitis and the week befor my bro-inlaw. 

I rang hospital i have to go GP and have it checked otherwise no tooth extraction. Then if it is tonsilitis i dont think i can start tx on monday. Im so close to crying its not even funny. 

We will never start our tx. ever.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Kitten sorry to hear that honey but think on the positive side you need to be 110% before tx starts xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh KP - I'm so sorry - why is nothing easy in this tx lark   

Hope you feel better and its not full blown tonsillitis but just a sore throat that you won't need antibiotics for - hopefully then tooth and tx can start 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I have to call gp back at 1.30 then they will c if i need to come in. 

I just am so used to SOMETHING always going wrong then tx is out the window. 

Just had disgusting broccoli soup. the day gets worse.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kittenpaws      

I just had chicken tikka baguette and now having a twix!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

The usual with kettle crisps and a kit kat 

Sod SW tonight!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't blame you leech, you have done really well and have other things to think about tonight anyway


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

HI girls

I'm back from the hospital after basting this morning and wanted to catch up with you all.

Leech - thank you for your message. Amazing how great a word or two of support can make you feel.

KP - If its any comfort I have had 4 teeth out in total and each time I had terrible sore throat and cough - but it  was a symptom of needing the teeth out in the first place! Try not to panic before you find out either way - easier said than done I know. I agree with Lou that you're better off being fit and healthy before starting tx - you wouldn't want to look back and think 'perhaps it might have worked if I hadn't been ill'. I do sympathise with your frustration though, sends me  

Well basting was fine - had lovely cup of tea and almond croissant in between handing in Dh's sample and the basting. Didn't hurt at all - bit uncomfortable when the speculum thing went up but partly because it was so flipping cold! Guess it wouldn't be hygienic to breathe on it first hey?   

Dh is treating me like royalty today and I just have to lie on the bed and watch videos - feel a bit of a fraud really cos I'm fine, but if he wants to do it who am I to argue! THink it makes him feel like he's helping.
I got a bit teary last night - nerves - so he's probably treading on eggshells. Actually I feel great today, very positive..... wonder how long it will last?
Can test two weeks today but with previous cycles on clomid AF always beat me to it and showed up first.

I hope you are all feeling OK and that treatments, AF's, doctors appointments go well for you. Will try to check in tomorrow to see how you are all getting on.

Oh lunch has arrived ..... marmite and crisp sandwhich - my favourite!

Love
Essex G


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

oh i say more chocolate the better. Its a sure start way to feel better! 

YOU deserve it, you too lou!  

thanks for your support guys, got a meeting soon, will let you know how i get on with my call to GP 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Essex G - how exciting, glad your feeling fine, but take full advantage and rest for today honey   sending you lots of    

KP - take it easy at work honey and if your not feeling well GO HOME


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks essex ... and yay on the basting lots of luck and try a keep a lid on the insanity in the 2ww    

Well rang GP now waiting on a "callback" service so useless! gggrrrr

I know what you guys mean tho, id rather be in the best possible health and not dosed up on meds before going into a tx. 

Its just really really upsetting, i feel very low right now. But lets see what happens first right? 

Love to all, catch up later.... 

and lou i will be going home as soon as i get my appointment, just gotta go to this meeting....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it honey, I know what you mean about feeling low but try to remain  , you know where we all are honey


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya all 

Good job in the basting EG - hope dh is looking after you 

Any news on doc kp?

Lou - I'm conserving my energy for later so no gym or SW (I will at last have to stay awake for it!!!)

xxx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey IUI chicks!!!

I'm poorly   Think it's an ear infection type thing but it's giving me a banger of a headache aswell  

Hope you are all doing ok, seems to be loads of chat going on  

Lou - Hope you are able to pick yourself up, I know how hard that can be ..  

My 2WW - Have stopped searching for symptoms on the internet .. not a clever thiing to do   am now whingeing about every creak and twinge I have - poor DH !!  

Who the heck knows whats going on "in there"     

Love and babydust to all ...  

TLZ xx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls
kittenpaws - sorry you're feeling so poorly, hope he doc sorts you out. It's the last thing you need when you're just getting ready to start tx.  

Essex girl - glad basting was ok, make the most of you dh pampering you, my dh doesn't seem to have felt the need!!! 

Amandafoli - I felt a bit tender, and had some spotting too. think it's quite normal. My tummy still doesn't feel quite right now. How are you doing on the wait? 

TLZ - sorry you're feeling poorly too. I know what you mean about searching on the internet. Unfortunately it can't tell us whether we're going to get bfps or not!!! 

I'm trying not to think about bfp symptoms for at least a week, but I know that when I'm in the second week I'm going to be symptom hunting. The thing is that when I was pregnant with my dd, I knew before my period was really due, so I think I'll get quite negative quite quickly!!!

Hi to everyone else

Faithful xxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies...hope you are well....    for all those of you feeling down or poorly....I hope you all cheer up soon.

Nothing to report here...stuck on the motorway most of the day...2 hours on the M25 this morning and M3 for two hours this afternoon...at least it kept me out of the office  

Faithful - spotting has now stopped and so have the cramps but I know what you mean about it not feeling quite right...I guess it all gets a bit irritated after having been slightly poke & prodded about.  I can't belive it is 2 days already...it seems much longer    Hope you are doing ok too.

Hope you all have a nice evening...talked DH in to takeaway chinese...not had that for ages....yummmm.

Amanda x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooo IUI Chickssssssssssss  

Sending you loads of PMA          
Keep your chins up - its just a matter of time        

  
  
  
  
  

Lots of love, cuddles and wet kisses  

Kristy
xxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128134.msg1889747#msg1889747


----------

